# Zimmer studio circa early 90s



## dcoscina (Dec 30, 2016)

I still have this issue of EQ Magazine with a nice 2 page spread of Hans Zimmer's studio at the time. I so admired his set up with all the racks and racks of stuff, compared to my measly Roland U20, Atari 1040St and Sound Canvas set up I had.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 30, 2016)

I liked the old Gigastudio/Scope DAWs in racks with Pre Digitech Lexicon Reverbs in the late 90s.
But I bet there's walls now of discrete audio modules and a comfortable control room/POV.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice pic. I wonder if Hans kept all of his retired gear. Maybe he has some warehouse (picture the Ark - Indiana Jones style) where he sometimes goes to think of the good old days. 

Btw, this is one of the rare occassions where all 3 German grammatical genders (der/die/das) would have been appropriate. Der Zimmer referring to Hans, die Zimmer (Hans and the room), das Zimmer for the room only.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 3, 2017)

Check out the size of those honkin' big Cathode Ray Tube monitors... My how times have changed.


----------



## Fab (Jan 8, 2017)

Man thats awesome! ....what kind of mug is he using? 
That thing looks like its got a pretty serious handle to it :D


----------

